# Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109 problem



## Tettsuro (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-109 DVD burner. Today I noticed when I went to use it that it was no longer appearing in Windows even in My Computer. I've been using it previously without any problems and did nothing that should have effected the DVD player.

Under the device manager it shows that it recognizes it, but says that it is disabled. Right clicking on it still gives me the option to disable it. I've tried disabling and then re-enabling it, and it still didn't work. I tried uninstalling it and rebooting, but that also didn't work. I don't know if it came with a CD or not, but I do not seem to currently have one to install it with. I also tried looking online and just managed to find Firmware for it.

When trying to install the Firmware to see if it would help, I recieve an error that says "Available target is not found." I tried installing the firmware under Windows and using a DOS bootdisk and get the same error both ways.

In BIOS it is recognized as a CD-Drive as well. I'm completely lost on what the problem could be as nothing seems to work.

I am using Windows XP with service pack 2 as my OS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try uninstalling and reinstalling your burner program


----------



## Tettsuro (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't have access to the computer right at the moment, but I'll give it a try tomorrow when I can. 

I don't think it would be the burning software though because the DVD burner in general isn't being recognized properly. The device manager says its disabled and I can't get it to change from that and it doesn't appear under My Computer. I can't even use it to watch DVDs or anything.


----------



## Tettsuro (Jun 15, 2005)

I've uninstalled the burning software I use, rebooted, reinstalled it, rebooted again, and at no point did the DVD player show up again.

I did try booting from a recovery CD and the DVD player was working for that. I didn't go through with it since I don't want to format the computer unless there is no other choice, but just wanted to make sure it wasn't the DVD player that was broken.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;320553


----------



## Tettsuro (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, dai, those links worked.


----------

